# More Over At the Knee concerns!!



## Schulzs89 (Jul 10, 2012)

Can you get another photo with her feet showing too? That will help a bit.

She may very well still grow out of it, and so far she is showing a nice shoulder, and nice sized back. 

Time will tell...


----------



## bhiller (Jul 8, 2011)

I have a friend coming out tomorrow. I will get some good confo shots of her then. Attaching some photos of her dam, she is 75% her mother. Yes it was on purpose... I did not have a hand in the breeding, just ended up with my little girl!! 

















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Schulzs89 (Jul 10, 2012)

Her mother isn't very bad looking  crazy, so her father is also her half brother?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Over at the knee is not a big concern. Mostly it is cosmetic and most would prefer a horse over at the knee than back at the knee. 

In a foal, the concern with over at the knee is more with contracted tendons. In this case, the dam is also slightly over at the knee, so it may be that baby inherited that. If most of the blood (75%) is the dam, then you have really increased the chaces of similar conformation.

BTW the dam appears to have a right front fetlock joint injury and ring bone on the outside of that leg just above the hoof. She is also sickle hocked and has a longish coupling.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

My 10 year old gelding is slightly over at the knee. Has not slowed him in any respect. We are timely with our farrier appointments and I keep him in shape.

(we trail ride, work cattle and putz at game shows)


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I think her dam is gorgeous! Yeah, I see the old injury too, but it could very well be just that....an old injury and have nothing to do with her conformation. So momma is lovely and I will look back for better photos of baby too!


----------

